# surrogate pregnant



## emma.green (Apr 16, 2011)

iv just got a BFP for my ips our hcg yeaterday was 294


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Wonderful news, well done to you all!


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow Congratulations  

Best of luck with it all


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi emma, welcome to FF and  on your lovely 

There's a fab thread for pregnant IPs here if you want to get chatting with others: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273218.110



C~x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations that is fantastic news


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

So pleased for you all, best of luck xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow....Fantastic news. I bet your ip s are over the moon. 


Fingers crossed all go well for the next 36 weeks!!   


Jan X


----------



## SamanthaB (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations!! Bet the Ip's are very happy. I'm 21 weeks pregnant tomorrow, with a little boy for my ip's!! Xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi. I am wondering how much contact you wonderful surrogate mummies like to have with your ip s? It is quite hard for me to know how to gage it and i just want to do the right thing. Sorry if this is a silly question, but i would would really appreciate so advice.




Many thanks.


Sopical


----------



## SamanthaB (Oct 23, 2011)

sopical , I speak to the ips a lot through text, at least once a week. Sometimes more.  Hope that helps! xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Thanks Samantha, yes it does help. The last thing I want to do it annoy my surrogate. I do tend to be a talk a holic in life, so you can imagine how I am with all the excitement of this wonderful situation i find myself in!!  


Jan X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

When I was discussing contact with a surrogacy agency they said it is explored before hand, as sometimes some surrogates like frequent contact and others don't and so IP's are matched with this in mind so that the relationship is harmonious.

L


----------



## emma.green (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank Your for all your Messages we have a scan booked in a few weeks im looking forward to seeing if their is one or two


----------



## SamanthaB (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Arwenrose (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations Emma!!


----------

